# positie van het woord er



## Englishisgreat

Hallo allemaal,

Ik kan niet in het Nederlands de positie van het woord er verstaan.

Waroom zeg je:

Ze moet er met Tom over praten en niet Ze moet met Tom erover praten ?

of

Ik heb er veel over gehoord en niet Ik heb veel erover gehoord ?

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## eno2

Een en ander, dat wil zeggen: gebruik, weglating en plaatsing van "er" is hier behandeld:
Weglaten expletief onderwerp 'er'
Maar ik moet toegeven dat ik er 3/4 of meer niet van snap.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Dank je eno2


----------



## Red Arrow

Misschien helpt dit?
Dutch Grammar •  A funny word: 'er'

(Je kan op 'next page' klikken voor meer. Er zijn 9 pagina's in totaal)


----------



## eno2

Acht. De moeite!


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, eigenlijk moet je 'er' gewoon op de plaats van het pronomen zetten, en dus
- onmiddellijk na de persoonsvorm/ het vervoegd werkwoord in de hoofdzin
- onmiddellijk na het onderwerp in de bijzin
Voorbeelden: _ik heb er niet aan gedacht/ Ik betreur dat ik er niet aan heb gedacht._

'Daar' is minder complex met 'daar':
Ik heb daaraan niet gedacht./ Ik betreur dat ik daaraan niet heb gedacht.

Maar volgens mij omdat 'daar' geen persoonlijk, maar een aanwijzend/demonstratief pronomen is...


----------



## eno2

Positie: 
Heel treffend over de basispositie van* er* en* voorzetsels* zegt men in die link van Red Arrow:
*Prepositions become postpositions.*

Dat kan helpen met de juiste volgorde.



> Not only is the pronoun replaced by _er_, the preposition is also attached to _er_. Moreover, it does not precede it - as it does with a noun, but it is placed after it. *The preposition, thus, turns into a postposition. *
> 
> We do not say: "Ik hoop *op het*", but: "Ik hoop *erop*". Following the same rule, _in het_ becomes _erin_, _over het_ becomes _erover_, et cetera. Recall that this only applies to _het_ functioning as a pronoun, not to the article _het_!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou het niet zo uitdrukken, maar oké: het pronomen komt er inderdaad voor te staan.


----------

